# The Brits are as Tough as Nails



## Lynne (Dec 18, 2008)

At least their cows are!  A pilot made an emergency landing in a field and hit a cow.  Apparently, the cow was uninjured.  How?!

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20081218/ap_on_fe_st/odd_airplane_hits_cow

And only a Brit would paint a cow on his/her plane to mark the event.


----------



## Cirdan (Dec 18, 2008)

Lynne said:


> At least their cows are! A pilot made an emergency landing in a field and hit a cow. Apparently, the cow was uninjured. How?!


 
I think the only logical explanation is he must have hit Tez and mistaken her for a cow..


----------



## Lynne (Dec 18, 2008)

Cirdan said:


> I think the only logical explanation is he must have hit Tez and mistaken her for a cow..


 Uh oh...


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 18, 2008)

Lynne said:


> Uh oh...



I think he meant that as a compliment.  Tez is tough as nails.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 18, 2008)

Yes Tez is a tough cookie and so is that cow!!


----------



## Lynne (Dec 18, 2008)

Jade Tigress said:


> I think he meant that as a compliment.  Tez is tough as nails.


 I thought of the cow in that silly martial arts movie, Kung Pow (pao?) by Steve Oedekerk.  \\


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 18, 2008)

Lynne said:


> I thought of the cow in that silly martial arts movie, Kung Pow (pao?) by Steve Oedekerk.  \\




That's a hilarious movie, I love it!  Love the nunchuck gophers too, lol.


----------



## Lynne (Dec 18, 2008)

Jade Tigress said:


> That's a hilarious movie, I love it!  Love the nunchuck gophers too, lol.


 I forgot about the gophers but I may never eat Milkduds again *snicker, snicker*


----------



## arnisador (Dec 18, 2008)

Oh no! Cows have discovered Iron Body training! We're doomed, doomed!


----------



## Lynne (Dec 18, 2008)

arnisador said:


> Oh no! Cows have discovered Iron Body training! We're doomed, doomed!


 
That's ok.  Since cow herds are compelled to face either north or south, depending on the hemisphere, we can just run the other way.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 18, 2008)

LOL! I forgot that cows are magnetic!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 18, 2008)

Lynne said:


> At least their cows are! A pilot made an emergency landing in a field and hit a cow. Apparently, the cow was uninjured. How?!
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20081218/ap_on_fe_st/odd_airplane_hits_cow
> 
> And only a Brit would paint a cow on his/her plane to mark the event.


 

The band called "The FIXX" wrote a song called "Lost Planes", it was written about a flight in England where they had to wait for the pilot before they could take off as the original pilot was sick. The new pilot flew to the destination and then had to turn around and fly back. Why one might ask? Well he was not rated to solo land in the rain, but was fine for solo landing in dry conditions. They picked up another pilot as co-pilot that was rated and the pilot who flew it originally flew it again and landed in the rain. 

I know it is not about cows or WWII aircraft, but I remembered the story when I read this one. 


Thanks


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 18, 2008)

Er, taking into account the language differences I'll take it as a compliment!!

Many many years ago a mate of mine who at the time was in the SBS was doing an observation on a known IRA terrorist, he was stuck with his mate in a field, behind a hedge, it was obviously covert! Well there was a herd of cows who'd just been milked being let into the field and of course being nosy they started to wandr up to have a look at these guys dressed as bushes, the guys started worrying thinking that it would make them obvious to the suspect so they tried quietly to shoosh the cows away which didn't work, so my mate picked up a stone and chucked it at the lead cow thinking it would make it run away and take the others with it. It didn't, it hit the cow on the head and with a sort of moan it hit the deck unconcious, flat on its back with it's legs in the air lol! they had to move on after that!!


thanks for the compliments guys, you've made an old woman very happy roflmao!!


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 18, 2008)

Brown and white cows here are Herefords, from the Welsh/English borders orignally. Hereford is where the SAS are based. they're the ones we sent over to America and we see in all the westerns!
The black and white ones are Friesians from the Netherlands, the gorgeous faced brown ones which give wonderful creamy milk are Jerseys and Guernseys. The white big bottomed ones are French.


----------



## Sukerkin (Dec 18, 2008)

Tez3 said:


> The white big bottomed ones are French.


 
Generally only seen from the rear as they flee ... :angel:

{sorry, couldn't resist :shame:}


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 18, 2008)

Okay now it's creepy, I saw on AOl that the plane landed at Dunkerswell Airfield in Devon, I know it very well, I used to parachute there with the Royal Marines Para club. that's it! I'm off to bed.....mooooo


----------

